# If your SO gave you a coupon for a full body...



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

massage, would you consider it an invitation for sex as well as a massage? I gave my H one for Valentines day and he commented on the card and asked if he could redeem part of the coupon and get his foot massaged.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Well...YES I would consider it an invitation to sex, a long evening of touching and passionate lovemaking. But then, one of my love languages is physical touch.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would also think this was foreplay and really be happy about it. But get him in a robe.....start with his foot massage and work your way up. If that does get things going I don't know what will.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Not necessarily PIV, but full body means full body. So yes it should include a "happy ending".


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds like the BEST coupon to redeem to me ~ I'd take that as " EROTIC MASSAGE" - yes, mountain top ending.... and he wants his foot massaged ?


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Sounds like the BEST coupon to redeem to me ~ I'd take that as " EROTIC MASSAGE" - yes, mountain top ending.... and he wants his foot massaged ?


Aren't I the luckiest girl on the planet? I guess I'll have to try another way to ask, again.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

If it is your SO that will do the massage, then yes - it's an invitation for sex but if it is a gift coupon for a massage therapist then no.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm a woman and I'd take that as a coupon for a full body massage that turns into a happy ending or sex 
foot massage? scratching my head here.I don't get it.


----------



## likeaboss (Feb 21, 2013)

StargateFan said:


> Not necessarily PIV, but full body means full body. So yes it should include a "happy ending".


This.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Full body massages for couples often does mean " happy endings " since every part of the ummmmmm body should be touched IMHO !!


----------



## Cobre (Feb 24, 2013)

likeaboss said:


> This.


I am oblivious but i would understand this.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

My wife and I speak in plain, direct english to each other where every word means exactly what it says. 

The exception is humor, but if it isn't understood as such we immediately correct the misunderstanding. 

Some husbands and wives speak in code. I wouldn't be able to decipher anyone's code.


----------

